# Ski Season trips and outings



## Vortex (Jul 11, 2005)

We have a few months before we have to get serious, but here we go. 
1) My thoughts are to do a trip at an Asc resort.
2)  One at a Booth Creek resort...  Loon, Waterville or Cranmore.
3)A couple of night skiing events in the 1 1/2 hour 
radius of Boston.  Hopefully a weekly or semi weekly event...  Depending on attendance. AZ guys/gals night out.
4.A couple of  other areas Cannon and Magic have had mentioned.  We have had interest in a Western Mass region as well.
5.  An opening weekend Get together.  This would be Sunday River or Killington I would think.
6.We will meet at SugarLoaf again for Reggae. :beer: 

My resoning behind these suggestions are.  A) Pass holders come to events at their own mountains.  Ie ASc and Booth Creek.
 B) The same reasons make smaller or non corporate areas a choice of many for the obvious reason they don't want the crowds.
C)Opening Day and Reggae I know people we be going anyway

D)MOST IMPORTANT.  I WANT FEED BACK.  NOTHING IS SET IN STONE. AT SOME POINT MAYBE WE CAN DO A POLL.  AT THIS POINT I WOULD LIKE SOME DISCUSSION.  PLANS WILL NOT BE SET UNTIL SKI SEASON IS MUCH CLOSER AND I HAVE THE TIME TO COMMIT WHAT IS NEEDED TO GET THESE GOING.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 11, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> We have a few months before we have to get serious, but here we go.
> 1) My thoughts are to do a trip at an Asc resort.
> 2)  One at a Booth Creek resort...  Loon, Waterville or Cranmore.
> 3)A couple of night skiing events in the 1 1/2 hour
> ...


I think it all sounds good. The more trips planned the better. Is Jiminy in the 1 hr driving time for night skiing?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 11, 2005)

Some were also talking about a Hunter trip.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2005)

The great outing organizer said:
			
		

> 4.A couple of  other areas Cannon and Magic have had mentioned.  We have had interest in a Western Mass region as well.


Western Mass area works for me, I'd love to try BEast again hopefully with more snow.  I think a Hunter event would be good to get the NY guys into the act and maybe I'd finally get over there to try it out. 



			
				The great outing organizer said:
			
		

> 5.  An opening weekend Get together.  This would be Sunday River or Killington I would think.


I think an opening weekend outing would be a great way to start the season, Killington has my vote there just because of the driving distance.



			
				The great outing organizer said:
			
		

> 6.We will meet at SugarLoaf again for Reggae. :beer:


Might have to try and check this out this upcoming season. :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Jul 11, 2005)

Hunter sounds like a possibility.  That would still meet some of the Western mass folks needs.  Good point.  I had no thought about Jiminy Peak as a night option.  Kind of far for the Boston folk.  Not out of the question.  I could not make that trip. but that should not stop anyone.


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 11, 2005)

Sounds good. I will be at SR opening weekend and K on opening day no matter what day of the week.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 11, 2005)

what about burke? a lil far for a lot of people but didnt u have something there last year and a bunch of people showed up?


----------



## Vortex (Jul 11, 2005)

Burke went well.  We had a nice small turn out.  Anything is open. 
 I would like to see a few new places visited as well. 
 The issue is how many people show up.  Alot of work was done by TB and Greg last year with not alot of action by the board members. 
 That being Said RivercOil took a very active roll in getting folks out.  We had a core group that I mentioned in another thread show up.  We are just trying to expand it.  I will be most willing to listen to suggestion from new outing members, just please attend.  

I edited this post it sounded rough orginally Sorry.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 11, 2005)

I saw Pat's peak AZ challenge response...  7 person teams for corporate night race series.  This would make a great guys night out event.  About $88 per person.  $600 total.  7 straight weeks staring in Jan.  I think this would be a blast.  We could call oursleves the AZ No Politcal Threads. :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I saw Pat's peak AZ challenge response...  7 person teams for corporate night race series.  This would make a great guys night out event.  About $88 per person.  $600 total.  7 straight weeks staring in Jan.  I think this would be a blast.  We could call oursleves the AZ No Politcal Threads. :wink:



If I were anywhere near Pat's I'd be in for that...


----------



## Vortex (Jul 11, 2005)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> Sounds good. I will be at SR opening weekend and K on opening day no matter what day of the week.


I probably will be going to SR the 1st Sat its open.
Ga2ski,  how about the AZ ski Team. :idea:   Thankx for posting your thoughts guys.
  Just an Add on Bvibert was very helpful getting folks together last year as well.  I hope some of you share his enthusiasm. :idea:   G2ski was the 1st Sr River guy I met.  So we do have a good core of folks who get out. 

I have also tried inter connect people from other boards.  Last year we did a Killingtonzone/AZ cookout and get together.  I did the same with the Sunday River discussion board folk also.  AndyZee's  Killington access group also has joined us and vise versa.

Last thing bring your kids.   :idea:


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 11, 2005)

> 4.A couple of other areas Cannon and Magic have had mentioned. We have had interest in a Western Mass region as well.


if we do cannon, i volunteer for tour guide   :beer: 

magic and burke were both done last year.  not meaning we couldn't do a gathering at those areas again, but always nice to try new places out.  i can't say i'll be making it down south for any western mass trips this year though.  beast was okay from boston, but i can't justify three hours from StJ when burke, cannon, and jay are in my back yard. 8) 

killington would be a great early season destination.  i will probably hit up warren miller's annual and grab a pair of free tickets for november.  after that, i can't say i'd be interested in either ASC (exception of a weekend at the loaf, which would be super) or booth creek.  but i think it is a really good idea since so many people have the ASC pass.

i think it is important to remember that any one at any time can use the trips & events forum to put up an event or get together.  last year we had a few officially sanctioned AZ events such as burke, beast, magic, nashoba, and what not.  but any one can post here to meet up with others for a day of skiing.  "official" AZ events tend to cator more towards meeting the needs of a group with a variety of skiers, but any one can post a trip/event when looking for other people to join them for where ever they plan on skiing.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 11, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> > 4.A couple of other areas Cannon and Magic have had mentioned. We have had interest in a Western Mass region as well.
> 
> 
> if we do cannon, i volunteer for tour guide   :beer:



that sounds like an awsome idea  , we can also have another section called mitersil tour


----------



## awf170 (Jul 11, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> killington would be a great early season destination.  i will probably hit up warren miller's annual and grab a pair of free tickets for november.



Whats that?


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 11, 2005)

usually the warren miller flicks give out a free ticket or two to ASC mountains for the new england shows.  oh man, you wouldn't even believe how much promotional material they get outta those free tickets though.  warren miller should insist on three or four tickets a person considering how much free advertising ASC got at the boston show last year.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 11, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> usually the warren miller flicks give out a free ticket or two to ASC mountains for the new england shows.  oh man, you wouldn't even believe how much promotional material they get outta those free tickets though.  warren miller should insist on three or four tickets a person considering how much free advertising ASC got at the boston show last year.



nice so do u have a schedule for these shows for around the boston area?


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 11, 2005)

try searching online for warren miller.  likely they haven't posted the schedule yet.


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 11, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I saw Pat's peak AZ challenge response...  7 person teams for corporate night race series.  This would make a great guys night out event.  About $88 per person.  $600 total.  7 straight weeks staring in Jan.  I think this would be a blast.  We could call oursleves the AZ No Politcal Threads. :wink:



I'm in.  I maybe be able to get some friends or co-workers if we need more racers.  I haven't raced in many moons. Can I free-heel? If not I need to get new alpine gear.  i don't think the ten eighties will be that fast.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 12, 2005)

Ga2ski,  1st come 1st serve.  I would love to field a team.  Those who want to join can.  So far there are 2 of us.  I'll send Pats'peak an email about the tele gear.  I thought that is how you would go anyway. That is great news. 
 Racing really was not my point... it was going out together at night.  Kind of like skipping a night at the gym or in  my case the exercise bike.  The night outings we had last year were great.   We skiied had a burger and a beer just shot the breeze.

RiverCoil as previously mentioned really is a catalyst on many of these events. It seems we have had enough interest in Cannon that at least 2 of us will make a Cannon outing Steve. :wink: 

 Truth time here for me as well.  Cannon's location is great for me also.  I'm up in that area with my family the western Mass areas and Ny are a long ride for me considering I have a mountain play ground in my back yard.   Ya I sound spoiled, but I made it that way by my choice.  I have alot invested in the White's emotionally and yes $$$$$ An ASC trip Booth Creek trip and Cannon are easy day trips.  

RiverCoil said it best it does not have to start as an AZ trip either. If you want one to go on without me or I can't make it....  Please go for it.   Loafer 89 did that last year also.
  I skied alot with board members last year in non organized events. Almost weekly.  Terry comes to mind here.  I want to help and talk up the group, help organize and do what I can.
 I don't want to be the boss or put pressure.  I like to ski hang out and meet new friends and continue on relationships previous built... and still no politics. :argue:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> usually the warren miller flicks give out a free ticket or two to ASC mountains for the new england shows. oh man, you wouldn't even believe how much promotional material they get outta those free tickets though. warren miller should insist on three or four tickets a person considering how much free advertising ASC got at the boston show last year.



What and how many tickets you get depends on the area you view the movie.  The tickets I got last year were good for free passes until around Christmas, then they were good for buy on get one half off for the rest of the season.  Unfortunately I never got to any of the places I had tickets for...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> nice so do u have a schedule for these shows for around the boston area?



Last year they didn't release any info until August sometime I think.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Truth time here for me as well.  Cannon's location is great for me also.  I'm up in that area with my family the western Mass areas and Ny are a long ride for me considering I have a mountain play ground in my back yard.   Ya I sound spoiled, but I made it that way by my choice.  I have alot invested in the White's emotionally and yes $$$$$ An ASC trip Booth Creek trip and Cannon are easy day trips.



Perfectly understandable that you guys wouldn't want to drive AWAY from the mountains to go skiing.   Hopefully someday I'll have the same problem... 

Brian if we do like a midweek day like we did at Magic I could make that, weekends are more local if I have an option.  Religious education classes church stuff like that.  I usually find a way to get to outings if i have enough time to plan.  And ya I like living in Nh. :beer:


----------



## dmc (Jul 12, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I don't want to be the boss or put pressure.  I like to ski hang out and meet new friends and continue on relationships previous built... and still no politics.



There's no room for politics while skiing..  

I'm psyched to hook up with you this winter...
Is it winter yet?


----------



## Vortex (Jul 12, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have reciprocated offers, just neither of us has taken the other up yet.  Next seasons list of stuff to do. :idea:


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2005)

Great thread and a super way to keep us all thinking about what's really important during these hot summer days. With that said, my participation this season may be somewhat limited. My wife is pregnant with our second child and is due towards the second half of January (another winter baby!). Anyway, my ski season will probably be November-December and March-April. With a day trip or two maybe peppered in the middle there. I'd definitely be up for a Hunter trip. That's a great early season option. I'm also going to try to hit K for early season this year and I'd also be up for a Jiminy or Beast gathering. Of course, I'll probably take some turns with bvibert in CT as well. Beyond that, I can't commit to much. Sugarloaf/Raggae is hopefully still up for negotiation with the "Boss".


----------



## Vortex (Jul 12, 2005)

Greg That being said.....  The Hunter option and the Beast may be areas I could use help in.  I know we have a good base in that region and proof that these areas are active,because of past history.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 12, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Of course, I'll probably take some turns with bvibert in CT as well. Beyond that, I can't commit to much...



Sounds like a plan to me!  I was wondering how much skiing you'd be getting in this year with the new baby coming along, heck I'm wondering how much I'll get in and mine will be 6 months old by then...



			
				Bob R said:
			
		

> Greg That being said..... The Hunter option and the Beast may be areas I could use help in. I know we have a good base in that region and proof that these areas are active,because of past history.



Bob, I'll be happy to help out however I can.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 12, 2005)

Brian I knew you would help again, kind of counting on it.  Thankx in advance. 

 I agreed to do this also knowing that there was a good group to help.  I use to do this as a job and I don't want it to be a job again. 
 Everything seems to be going fine.  Responses to the thread have been great.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 12, 2005)

I would surely be interested in an opening weekend at Killington, as this will probably be my first tracks of the year.

My family and I are planning to go up again to K-Mart for Thanskiving weekend (read zoo)if anyone wants to get together then.

With the purchase of the ASC bronze pass, I fear that about 90% of my skiing will be at their properties next season


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 12, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Great thread and a super way to keep us all thinking about what's really important during these hot summer days. With that said, my participation this season may be somewhat limited. My wife is pregnant with our second child and is due towards the second half of January (another winter baby!). Anyway, my ski season will probably be November-December and March-April. With a day trip or two maybe peppered in the middle there. I'd definitely be up for a Hunter trip. That's a great early season option. I'm also going to try to hit K for early season this year and I'd also be up for a Jiminy or Beast gathering. Of course, I'll probably take some turns with bvibert in CT as well. Beyond that, I can't commit to much. Sugarloaf/Raggae is hopefully still up for negotiation with the "Boss".


Congrats Greg.... :beer:  :beer: remember two is twice the work. :wink: I remember you mentioning on the chair at the loaf about having another baby. I am also in for quick day trips in CT and Jiminy.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 12, 2005)

What area(s) would be visited in CT?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 12, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> What area(s) would be visited in CT?


Sun down is an easy trip for us when you just feel like you have to ski.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 12, 2005)

Glad to see the Ny folk popping in.  Lots of good feedback.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 14, 2005)

since when allskiing a moderator... congrats anyway


----------



## Greg (Jul 14, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> since when allskiing a moderator... congrats anyway


Since about 30 seconds before you posted. Not even sure he knows officially yet.


----------



## Greg (Jul 14, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> loafer89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both Sundown and Mohawk will soon be within 25 minutes of me. I'm sure we'll see bvibert at any CT gatherings as well.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nod: Count me in!


----------



## Vortex (Jul 15, 2005)

Austin you had the news before me. :wink:   AllSkiing Welcome.  This should be fun. :beer:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 15, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


25 min..nice.I think you moved just to be closer to the ski areas. :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Jul 15, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dave change the Avatar we will have no Summer Moderator avatars. :wink:


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Dave change the Avatar we will have no Summer Moderator avatars. :wink:


Ha! Agreed. This shot will make a nice one:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Greg just wanted to be closer to me...  :blink:


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> I think Greg just wanted to be closer to me...  :blink:


You know it, baby...


----------



## Vortex (Jul 15, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good shot.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna have to agree here too, avatars are much better when the snow is still frozen:


----------



## awf170 (Jul 15, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



even if he doesnt want it cant you just force it on him anyway :wink:


----------



## awf170 (Jul 15, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you just lost all hope of any new lurkers signing up and posting... well maybe a few from mass might :wink:


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy... :-?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah we don't need to be offending any Mass-holes!  You've already offended them by saying you'd never ski at a MA ski area!!  :roll: 


 :lol: just kidding to any MA residents reading this :lol:


----------



## awf170 (Jul 15, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey i said i never had not that i never will(even though i probably never will)  i would ski places like the beast but there too far.
I would have to say blue hills looks pretty sweet though :wink:
man doesnt that look sweet


----------



## awf170 (Jul 15, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> :lol: just kidding to any MA residents reading this :lol:



the new yorkers are looking at this and thinking finally someone else is the one getting harassed


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 15, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hook me up Greg..Work has the best of me at the moment.


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2005)

Enjoy.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 15, 2005)

I don't jump in to much to direct these convesations.
but, Keep it positive.  This is about get togethers and fun events and places to go.  Not about places not to go.  No politics no negitives vibes.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 15, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Enjoy.


Looks nice..Thanks


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2005)

The last three posters all have avatars from the same trail and on the same day... ha.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> I don't jump in to much to direct these convesations.
> but, Keep it positive.  This is about get togethers and fun events and places to go.  Not about places not to go.  No politics no negitives vibes.



Sorry Bob, you're right.  I knew I shouldn't start down that path, but I couldn't help myself...

The first :beer: is on me next outing if you forgive me...


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 15, 2005)

One of my best days of this past season was in Massachusetts, Berkshire East is awesome, and the glade skiing is the best in Southern New England.

Jiminy Peak and Bosquet are my two other favorities in the state.

I do not find the people from Mass any different than from other states, stereotypes suck :angry:  :angry:   

Can't we all just get along


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 15, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> The last three posters all have avatars from the same trail and on the same day... ha.


Thata how good that trip was.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 15, 2005)

Bvibert We are cool.  Back to happy things and happy places to all please. :idea:   I'm out of here enjoy the weekend kids.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> The last three posters all have avatars from the same trail and on the same day... ha.



Wish I were there so we could make it 4 in a row.   Mine is from the same weekend and I was skiing with another AZer then too.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 15, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you owe me 2 beers know?  Not sure why but sounded good. :dunce:


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 15, 2005)

I guess that I will have to come along next April, since Bob has designated me as the driver.

I will drive us all to the Porterhouse Resteraunt, that's as far as I go from Sugarloaf.

Best resteraunt in town, I can almost taste the duck strips, porterhouse steak and russian creme for dessert.

Did I mention that I HATE you guys for talking about Sugarloaf in JULY!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> bvibert said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think its at least 2 by now...


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Did I mention that I HATE you guys for talking about Sugarloaf in JULY!!!!!!!! :lol:


Just for you buddy:

http://skiing.alpinezone.com/

Hit refresh and take special note of the top right corner.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 15, 2005)

I followed your link and instructions and it takes me to the winter homepage, am I missing something in the upper right hand corner? :dunce:


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I followed your link and instructions and it takes me to the winter homepage, am I missing something in the upper right hand corner? :dunce:


I used to have a pic of Sugarbush up there. Check out what I have now. Again, you may need to refresh.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 15, 2005)

Neatoooooo, nice picture of the Sugarloaf summit    

But it's still July    

126 days until Sugarloaf opens for the season :beer:


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 16, 2005)

This is my current screensaver


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 17, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I guess that I will have to come along next April, since Bob has designated me as the driver.
> 
> I will drive us all to the Porterhouse Resteraunt, that's as far as I go from Sugarloaf.
> 
> Best resteraunt in town, I can almost taste the duck strips, porterhouse steak and russian creme for dessert.


You know were going to hold you to this!! :lol:


----------



## awf170 (Jul 31, 2005)

just thought of this, but i would love to have a gathering at stowe if we could find a local to give us a tour... there must be a stowe local on here that could show us around to the good stuff


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 31, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> just thought of this, but i would love to have a gathering at stowe if we could find a local to give us a tour... there must be a stowe local on here that could show us around to the good stuff


:lol:
i doubt any local any where would be caught dead giving up a tour to the goods with a large gathering of people.  two is company but three is a crowd is generally how i look at it when showing other folks some fun stuff i know of.  any ways, we would have to get a substantial group rate before i be paying stowe $$$ to ski there.  till then, i'll be skiing mansfield on my own power.  much of the goods is hike to on mansfield any ways from what i understand.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 31, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey, it was a hope  , i doubt we could find anyone to give us a tour... but maybe there is some hope, anyway how many people do you think we would get together to ski the OB stuff... i say it would be only about 5 max.
We could even buy them lunch for the tour(which ussually runs about $20 at stowe :wink: )



			
				riverc0il said:
			
		

> much of the goods is hike to on mansfield any ways from what i understand.



Yes but the chairs take away 2000 vertical feet of hiking or skinning :wink: unless your talkin about the backside, in which the lift wont help you


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 31, 2005)

you can still do teardrop utilizing the chair, but you still gotta hike back up and over.  in general, i say thumbs down to trying to find a local for a tour.  stashes and other lift accessed stuff is generally found or a spontaneous hook up when all the reasons are right.  i would never intentionally go to a ski area looking for a local, especially in with a small group.  i would never consider dishing if i saw folks doing that on my home hill.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 31, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> would never intentionally go to a ski area looking for a local, especially in with a small group.  i would never consider dishing if i saw folks doing that on my home hill.



I didnt mean it like that... i meant a stowe local on this forum... i think there are a few right... jim g?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 1, 2005)

Stuff like that might work better in a PM form.  Special secret info, just does not come out in public forums.  Someone on the old K site got bashed asking about secret places.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 20, 2005)

Bump

Well it seems like we will be doing Killington on Nov 11th.

I would suggest We do Sunday River in December just before X mass maybe the 17th of December.  Get some use out of the bronze passes before the black out dates come in.

I would be up for Loon Any Sat in Jan.  get the threedom passes out.  Mlk would be a black out date, for some of the restricted passes.  

Feb for Cannon after it has had a chance to get a few storms and base built up.  Mass vacation week would be probably a tought one.

that leaves plenty of time for the NY and VT mountains to sneak in during that time span or after.

Ow ya Reggae in April at Sugarloaf.


Feed back guys


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 21, 2005)

A few Mass Trips would also be a good Idea. As well as a few NY Trips-Hunter. I was also thinking of a few CT trips for the people in these areas. CT would have to be planned for mid season to have good conditions.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 21, 2005)

Mass and Ct.  BVibert and Greg could get the love with the CT outings. good Ideas.  TB had been talking up Wachusett amongst others.  I was hoping to try Wa Wa at night.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2005)

CT and MA sounds good to me.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 30, 2005)

Bump
Looking for a bit more feedback.


----------



## skibum1321 (Oct 4, 2005)

I like the Cannon trip and would probably be up for that one. 

If anyone wants to go to Smuggs, I would be a willing tour guide.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 4, 2005)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> I like the Cannon trip and would probably be up for that one.
> 
> If anyone wants to go to Smuggs, I would be a willing tour guide.



I'll post more info as time comes.  RivercOil and  and myself and TB sound pretty firm on doing Cannon.
Thankx for the smuggs offer. Seems like you do know your way around well.  thankx for the feed back.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 4, 2005)

Cannon is on my list this season; you guys decide on a date yet?


----------



## Vortex (Oct 4, 2005)

I was thinking Feb 4 or 11th.  That is also a cold time of the winter, but the base should be good by then.  The 11th is the sat before Valentines' day.   That may effect some.  I'm close enough to get back top go to dinner with my bride.  Nothing set yet Jim.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 27, 2005)

Bump
Still like a little feed back.  About to make the 17th of Dec a day at Sunday River an event.
Any other suggestions of places would be taken into account.  Feb at Cannon still on the horizon.
Loon sometime in Jan.  The Loaf in April for Reggae is on the list for the next 10 years or so.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 1, 2005)

Bump.
The 17th at the River is still on the agenda.  Loon in Jan and Cannon in Feb.  Other ideas and request would be appreciated by Dave and I.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 1, 2005)

If anybody wants to try to get a trip going feel free to post it..Bob or I will help out from there.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 6, 2005)

There had been some discusion about a( North) and possible south AZ ski trip.  I had planned on doing a cannon outing in Late Jan or Feb.  Anyone have a preference. 

 RivercOil please step in. 

 I think Cannon Qualifies for the North and gets high praise around here.  Pop in and help me out.


----------



## Terry (Dec 6, 2005)

As long as it is on a weekend I should be able to make it


----------



## Vortex (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey  Terry! 
 I think I'll let the holiday's come in and then Set the Cannon outing.  Thankx for the imput.


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 7, 2005)

i would recommmend the later the better for cannon.  wait for some treats to fill in and all that jazz.  though the way this season is going, january isn't looking half bad for once!  but last year, natural snow trails weren't even covered until late january which was pretty crazy.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 8, 2005)

Thankx for popping in Steve.  I'll probably confirm a date 1st week of Jan.


----------

